# Gen. Peter van Uhm Chief of Def. Netherlands " I Chose the Gun"



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Pretty cool, I suggest taking the whole 18 minutes and watching it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

great video


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Eloquent.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

enjoyed the video


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Inspiring, great share


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Great video


----------

